
Mission and Values: a new podcast about remarkable startup cultures - bryanlanders
http://missionandvalues.co/
======
bryanlanders
Hello! I recently started a podcast called "Mission & Values" that features
CEO/founders of startups that have strong company cultures.

The name is very literal - in the 1-on-1 interview, we cover the company's
mission and then go through their core values and how they came to be.

For startup leaders, you get to see how others are managing their teams. For
startup employees/fans, you get to dive into what it's like to work at the
featured startups. For everyone, you get to learn more about your own goals
and desires with work.

Here are the guests so far:

1\. Zapier - Wade Foster

2\. Gumroad - Sahil Lavingia

3\. HelloTech - Richard Wolpert

4\. RadPad - Jonathan Eppers

5\. WayUp - Liz Wessel (recorded, not yet released)

Here's a description I'm playing with (feedback desired!): "Dive into
remarkable startup cultures. Learn about leadership and find where you belong.
It's your life, so make your work matter."

I'd love to hear your thoughts about what you like/dislike or would want more
of. I'm already learning a lot both about podcasting and about startup
cultures. I've had 2 guests that didn't have codified core values, so I've had
to adapt the show format as I go.

Who would you like to hear on the show?

